# 9dpt with 4 postive tests



## adeletay (Jul 4, 2011)

I am driving myself crazy! I had 2 fresh 5 day blastocysts transferred 9 days ago. Did a hpt on monday (6dpt) faint positive, 7dpt again positive but slighter darker, 8dpt again positive slightly darker, today 9dpt again positive but fainter. Is this because i did mid stream today and the others were dipped?
I am driving myself mad bloodwork is tomorrow morning 25th nov.
My friend has said that the test yesterday has gone yelloy and that she thinks my urine was stronger yesterday.
Would love some advice
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey hun

Congrats on ur bfp

U should never go by how light or dark the tests are..it depends on a lot of things,whether it was first mornin pee,was it diluted much or how much dye was in the test to begin with!!

Please don't stress out and please stay away fromm the pee stick and enjoy bein pregnant!!the last thing u or ur wee embie needs is stress!!

Good luck pet!!

Jenna xx


----------



## helenlouisey (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi, completely agree that you shouldn't stress how strong/ faint the line is, a line is a line, congratulations with this pregnancy I did three tests (with the same urine sample) and they all came up different strengths, one was really strong and the others much fainter so a lot depends on the dye in each particular test as well as strength of your urine.  Hope the beta test all goes ok tomorrow.

X


----------



## adeletay (Jul 4, 2011)

Done two more test tonight one was the brand that i originally used on monday and that is definitely alot lot stronger tonight and also another brand and that again is strong line so maybe the test this morning just was not concentrated enough.
But thank you for the replies i have starting to calm down now.
Fingers crossed for beta tomorrow.
xxxxxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi honey

I did the exact same thing at this exact time last year!! Spooky!! Lol. I worried as tested early with strong line and later tests line was feint!!  Yet hey ho there were twins in there lol

Wishing you all the luck in the world for todays tests - it's looking good!!!!!

Tracy xx


----------



## adeletay (Jul 4, 2011)

got my beta results and it was positive thank goodness!!!!!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Huge congratulations xxxx


----------



## xemmax (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi congrats adele.a faint positive is a positive hun shud  b no  confusion.it sounds like u have a very high hcg tho so cud b twins.as testing so early doesn't usually say positive that early
I tested today but at 6 at night I had a 1, 5 day blastocyst put bk,and 10dpt.I got a bfn so not lookin good for me,weather it was cos I did it at night,r too early r just the fact that it's just bfn this time round : (


----------

